# Amtrak Century-Who's in



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I just signed up for the Amtrak Century. It will be my first century. I can't wait I've always wanted to ride to San Diego.

Anyone done it before?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I got in but with not train ride. Purchased my ticket about 7:52AM. I plan on taking the regular Amtrak train back, which I hear has the potential to arrive in Irvine before the chartered one. Riding with a buddy who plans to poach. There is a group of rider from another forum that are planning to poach on fixies. Good times.


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

*I'm In (for it)*

Signed up yesterday, without the tain ride back as I live in San Diego. Need to figure out how to get to the start. Maybe try the double...ride up to the start and then home. Might not be up to it but WTF it's only mileage right? In all seriosness Ill probably have the ball and chain...errr...loving wife... drop me off at the start. +++Cheers+++


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope this hot weather is gone by Saturday. It's been hard to get any riding in lately. It was 105 at my house at 4pm yesterday. I'll have to ride at the gym on spin bike today.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

ejr13 said:


> I hope this hot weather is gone by Saturday. It's been hard to get any riding in lately. It was 105 at my house at 4pm yesterday. I'll have to ride at the gym on spin bike today.



My group rode from Yorba Linda to San Clemente on Sunday and the weather wasn't bad at all along the coast. It was actually pretty comfortable.


----------

